# Behold the Black Knight! (child's costume)



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi All,
Every year I gather up my family and take them to the Renaissance Faire in Tuxedo, NY. My 7 year old loves to dress up and play in character. This costume has been a great standby for me over the years and I've now retrofitted it for my son's use. Geared up for a test fitting, I asked E "how do you feel?", with a grin, he replied "Legendary." 










The costume is made from a child's knight costume, youth football shoulder pads, assorted sport pads, lots of small sculpy bits and paints.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

You are a talented wee thing Kevin! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, Kev, isn't it enough that you've been shaming us all by cranking out a gabillion tombstones? Did you really need to salt the wound by posting a picture of an adorable kid in a fantastic costume?

Your son said it all - he looks legendary!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He is indeed Legendary!!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

It's just a flesh wound.


----------

